# webseeds and private tracker ratio



## puneet_84 (Aug 24, 2013)

hello friends,

i have a problem at my hand right now...

i have a created a torrent with private tracker and added a webseed url of the same file which is located on my server in the torrent....
the torrent is working excellent...
but the problem is that the upload made from the webseed is not getting counted in my tracker ratio....

please help me in making sure that whatever the webseed has upload gets counted as my upload thus increasing my ratio on the tracker....

waiting for a positive reply


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2013)

webseed url does not work with private trackers because they track usage ratio differently from public trackers.


----------



## puneet_84 (Aug 25, 2013)

whitestar

thanks for the reply...
but i would like to correct you in this matter...
webseeds do work with private trackers...
webseeds do not rely on what tracker is used public/private...
i have tested it personally..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2013)

not all private trackers are same(hence why some trackers are hard to cheat & some not when it comes to ratio cheating).it varies from site to site as opposed to public trackers which pretty much are same in their functioning.webseed may work with some private trackers but that does not mean it will work with all private trackers.anyway have you asked some admin on the private tracker site you are trying to use webseed with if it is possible or allowed with their tracker.


----------



## puneet_84 (Aug 26, 2013)

hi,
firstly i am not trying to cheat....i want to seed my files.... but without keeping my computer on....
secondly i have talked to the admin of the tracker forum but they r not sure how to count the uploads into the share ratio....
thirdly i am trying to use webseeds on just one tracker of which i am a member since last 8 years...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the point about mentioning cheating was that different private tracker sites use different methods to calculate usage so maybe the method used by this particular tracker site only consider upload from a specific ip range from which login happens(which in your case is your home pc).to really understand this you have to talk to some knowledgeable person who understand such systems & then you also have to know about inside information of the system used by this tracker site.they would probably need to implement some system wide changes for webseed to work with their tracker.


----------

